# Ok, need your help



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have narrowed down my driver issues to the fact my left hip spins out, and causes my nasty duck hook, about 180 yard ugly shot. I am looking for a drill/setup hint so I can quit doing this, and start hitting my driver again
TIA


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

you might be releasing your hips early ...try to start your downswing first then rotate your hips...you just might have fast hips which is a powerful thing and you can use it to hit it really far...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I see this problem a lot. Usually it's caused by the length of the driver more than it is the actual swing. What happens is, because the driver is so long, people want to stand really wide, which naturally puts them more behind the ball at address. This causes the left shoulder to raise up and the right one to drop. What that leads to is you coming way from the inside and getting stuck on your back foot.

Keep your shoulders more level throughout your swing by turning your front shoulder under your chin. Make sure you are not too far behind the ball at address. Keep a good tempo throughout your swing so you don't get off balance, then swing through smoothly, making sure your weight is mostly on your front foot at impact.

The only way you'll hook this ball is if your clubface is closed at impact. Should product a nice straight ball or a slight draw, depending on your release characteristics.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Could ball position cause this? I noticed the ball had sneaked back in my stance, so instead of off my left heel, it was more opposite my breast pocket (about 2 inches back from the generally recommended position). I am thinking maybe this "crowded" me.
Edit: BTW, my trajectory is fine (not popping it up or skying it), when I don't duck hook it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Usually moving it back will encourage a slice, because you don't enough time to fully release through the ball. Make sure it is just off the left heel. On the downswing, try what Harvey Penick says to do: On the downswing, think about shifting your weight to the left, and then bring your right elbow, down to your side. I swear that works.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

What is the most frustrating is, I used to pick which side of the fairway I wanted to hit, now I hope to hit the fairway (mine).
But I have been going over my swing here at work (I know tough job), with out a club, and I think I have been driving into my downswing using my legs with the ball of my right foot (lifting the right heel).
This causes me to prematurely straighten my left leg and spin around the left leg (spin out the left hip too early), I then have to drag my arms around and I close the club face. Instant duck hook.
Any drills for this?


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Quit focussing on the left hip and instead work on your RIGHT hip.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> Quit focussing on the left hip and instead work on your RIGHT hip.



It's very hard to explain, I should try and get a video and post it on youtube.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

No need to video it, I understand.

Do you know what causes a duck hook though?

And what effect on the swing plane does spinning out your left hip have?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> No need to video it, I understand.
> 
> Do you know what causes a duck hook though?
> 
> And what effect on the swing plane does spinning out your left hip have?


Yes, an outside in swing path at impact combined with a closed club face causes the duck hook
And when I spin out, it causes me to swing steeply, outside in, but also with my release, over rotates my forearms, closing the club face.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I really think this is my issue
Young Golfer - Everything for Tomorrow's Golfer

Cause Two: Left Hip Spin-Out
Good players allow their left hip to rotate, or "clear," as they swing down to impact. But a hook often results from the left hip spinning out too soon, causing the right arm and hand to close the clubface before impact.Starting with the hips open to the target line promotes a spin-out. So square your hips at address, then make a conscious effort to move them laterally toward the target before allowing the left side to clear. This will keep the club slightly behind you and prevent the face from closing too soon.
We hope this hopes you Ashley, and anyone else who has ever suffered from the dreaded snap hook!

Although, my hips are square at address.

I had a buddy stand behind me on the range to watch my alignment and such, and he said on the ones I duck hooked, my hips spun, but this didn't happen on my good straight drives


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok.. your making a PULL HOOK which is different than a duck hook.

Yes, the left hip jetting back away from the ball quickly is a problem.

Again though, focus on the right hip. It should be moving toward "1st base".

Set a club down between your feet so that the shaft is in front of your left toe, and behind your right heel.

Try to get your knee and hip to trace this shaft on the way forward.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Update time. Seems like I may be on the correct path (been at this too long to think one session at the range can tell if you have it fixed)
It's amazing how if you go back to fundimentals, things come together. Moved the ball forward in my stance (off the left heel, instead of my breast pocket) and concentrated on swinging on plane.
Started off hitting a bit of a slice, but ball started on line and moved right. Adjusted my grip (had weakened it fighting the hook), boom baby fade on target (a big tree about 230 out)
60 balls, hit the tree 15 times, only 2 pulls, a few slices, 50 out of 60 within 10 yards of target, carry about 220. I'll take that! 
Of course, we will see more tomorrow lol.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I had a nice snap hook going at the range the other day. Couldn't hit a fade to save my life. What fixed it. I moved in about an inch towards the ball, moved it up about 1/2 inch in my stance and slowed down my tempo. Fairways and greens all day today. If your snap hook comes back, make sure you're not getting too far loaded behind the ball on your backswing.

Something I also suggest is, when you encounter a flaw and a fix to that flaw, journal that sucker. Often times you'll get the same tendencies coming back. This way you can consult your journal and you'll know how to fix them.


----------

